
Signs of Brisk Demand from Snap Shorts as Stock Falls Again - nissimk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-07/signs-of-brisk-demand-from-snap-shorts-as-stock-falls-second-day
======
nissimk
Is this insiders and private market investors hedging their restricted stock
by shorting the common?

